
Surfin’ Safari - Layout Tests: Theory - sant0sk1
http://webkit.org/blog/1452/layout-tests-theory/
======
mihaiparparita
There's also a follow-up post: <http://webkit.org/blog/1456/layout-tests-
practice/>

